# digitizing paper templates and cutting on cnc



## woodman12 (Feb 12, 2012)

paper template digitized cut out on a cnc machine and laid

back on the paper template and its a perfect fit


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Pretty neat setup, Stan, and looks like a perfect result. But I'm wondering why they didn't just provide a CAD drawing of that piece, especially as simple as it is.

David


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

difalkner said:


> Pretty neat setup, Stan, and looks like a perfect result. But I'm wondering why they didn't just provide a CAD drawing of that piece, especially as simple as it is.
> 
> David


What they call CNC mentality, no matter how simple it is figure out how to do it with a CNC. Just joking.
Herb


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Also a lot of truth in that, Herb.


----------



## BalloonEngineer (Mar 27, 2009)

difalkner said:


> Pretty neat setup, Stan, and looks like a perfect result. But I'm wondering why they didn't just provide a CAD drawing of that piece, especially as simple as it is.
> 
> David


What I got from the video was that the customer wanted the digitized drawing made from their paper template. I think he cut the part as a demo to us to show how accurate the digitization process using his large format digitizer.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

I guess I missed that, Richard. That's some expensive material to use for a demo! Maybe the job paid pretty good. :wink:

David


----------



## BalloonEngineer (Mar 27, 2009)

That’s what I thought as well


----------



## woodman12 (Feb 12, 2012)

The company sent me 3 paper templates and you're right they just wanted a dxf and pdf format , one template was about 98in long.
These templates were drawn up in location so a cad could not have been made.They could not afford to purchase the jumbo drawing board (asof now) but in the future
they will, and they are not straight lined tempates.
I needed a large template to do a demo so I asked them if I could use one of there templates and they said yes
And I used a sheet of lexan to bring the point of an exact fit home, expensive yes but so is the drawing board
I enjoyed it and my next venture is a aircraft fuselage and it will be 1/4 plywood
Whats really amazing here is the drawing over the 2 table joint as there is no sensors there, you just move the template and re-draw I will be showing that next


----------

